# A big thank you for then donations !!



## Fabian (Jan 31, 2014)

Dear all

recently I was extremely surprised and delighted to hear that some members of a coffee forum (that I wasn't even a member of) had put together a few bits and peaces and decided to donate them to me after hearing from my mother inquiring on a christmas present for me. Anyway a few weeks passed until a few days before christmas when much to my astonishment too large bearded men appeared in a little black porshe carrying extensive supplies of everything coffee, machine, grinder, espresso cups, latte cups, flat white cups, pitcher, tamper, timer, and everything els, I am extremely grateful and would have never expected any think like this.

So I would like to say a extremely big thank you to Gangstarrrrr, drude, Milanski, mrboots, Neill, iroko and to every one who donated bits and peaces to allow me to pursue my passion for coffee. I am also extremely grateful Systemic Kid for making it happen, and of course thank you to the too bearded men Dave (coffeechap) and J,D for setting it all up.

Much to my mothers concern coffee corner is ever expending with and help from Dave. Coffee is becoming more consistent and flavoursome, latte art is on the up and friends becoming increasing board of my coffee talk

many thanks Fabian


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

Hi Fabian and welcome to the forum! So glad you're enjoying your setup. It looks fantastic and that latte art is coming on nicely. So glad we could all help you get a good start on your coffee journey. Enjoy it.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Welcome to the forum, Fabian. Great flat white there. Enjoy your set up.

Would like to repeat my thanks to everyone on the forum who helped Fabian. This forum is brilliant.


----------



## drude (Apr 22, 2013)

Very nice to hear from you Fabian, and both your coffee corner and latte art look great.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Welcome and enjoy the forum , nice skillz there .


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Excellent Fabian, good to hear from you. Looks like your coffee making is coming on a treat.


----------



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

Hello Fabian and welcome. It warms the heart to hear about the generosity of the forum members! I am sure that you will enjoy many happy hours here!

David


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

Good to have you on the forum and glad we could help with your coffee journey


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Having met Fabian, I can add that the gesture was not only a wonderful example of the spirit and kindness of the forum but that fabian is very deserving of the gesture, welcome to the forum and remember so many people on here with bags of experience and knowledge to help you on your coffee journey should you need it.


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Welcome Fabian. Yummy looking coffee. I'm pleased you are putting the equipment though it's paces and enjoying it. It will be good to hear how you progress so keep us posted with regular updates!


----------



## Olliehulla (Feb 26, 2013)

Liking this. Welcome Fabian.

Watch out boys, his art is already good (better than mine lol!). Soon he'll be teaching us a thing or two !


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

Welcome to the forum Fabian. Even if your friends get bored of your coffee talk just remember that we won't!


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Welcome Fabian, I'm glad you are enjoying all the coffee making equipment and especially enjoying the beans and the coffee you make. You certainly have a lovely little coffee corner. As others have said we're always here and love to talk about anything to do with coffee, from those of us that are more mathematically inclined and have a much more scientific approach to their coffee, to those who have just joined up to learn more. Feel free to make use of this amazing community whenever you need to.


----------



## oracleoftruth (Jan 15, 2014)

As a new member, this post and the story behind makes me very grateful to be a small part of this amazing community. Thank you to everyone who has made this place what it is!


----------



## iroko (Nov 9, 2012)

Welcome to the forum Fabian, your coffee corner is looking fantastic and great art too, enjoy.


----------



## GS11 (Feb 20, 2013)

Looking great Fabian

Enjoy


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

It's been a couple of months Fabian - I was wondering how you are getting on with your set-up?


----------

